# Spitfire Hammers LPF Not Working?



## mattnedgus (Dec 13, 2022)

The LPF isn't working in Hammers (VST3, version 1.1.12, Ableton 11, Windows 10). Anyone else have this issue?

So far it does this in every patch I've chosen and in at least the first three Mixes:

From the FX section:

The LPF knob appears to have no effect either audibly or visually (besides it's own dial position)
The Reverb knob changes both the LPF and Reverb dial positions of the Big Knob

From the Big Knob Section:

Moving the Big Knob (whether set to LPF or Reverb) moves both LPF and Reverb dial positions on the Big Knob and only moves the Reverb dial in the FX section.


----------



## erc13a (Dec 26, 2022)

I have the same issue here. Big knob acts like you described but also on reverse one for me. Very annoying. Reverse doesn't work on my side and normalise is greyed. I did activate the reverse in settings. It allows me to use the reverse small knob but without any effect. Couldn't find anything relevant on the net. @SpitfireSupport any idea ?


----------



## mattnedgus (Dec 27, 2022)

erc13a said:


> I have the same issue here. Big knob acts like you described but also on reverse one for me. Very annoying. Reverse doesn't work on my side and normalise is greyed. I did activate the reverse in settings. It allows me to use the reverse small knob but without any effect. Couldn't find anything relevant on the net. @SpitfireSupport any idea ?


You're right - both the reverse and normalise are greyed out here too. I've submitted a ticket to support (in addition to the previous ticket I'd submitted for the LPF issue).

I feel like I'd noticed the reverse issue when I first got the library but I'd put it down to my inexperience and lack of understanding of the feature rather than a fault (which now makes it the second time that's happened!) and since the LPF issue I've again avoided trying to dive any deeper into the supposed 'features'.


----------



## Factory of Lights (Jan 2, 2023)

I recently purchased Hammers during SF's winter sale and am having the same (or similar) issue. I don't see any of the FX icons besides Reverb on the FX tab- just empty circular pots (not grayed out, but they don't have any effect). I can select any of the FX on the big wheel but the Reverb icon remains and the wheel only ever affects the Reverb level. I'm not able to use LPF, Reverse, Compression, or Normalization at all on ANY of the presets.

I submitted a ticket to @SpitfireSupport, hopefully this gets resolved soon. I was looking forward to playing around with the Reverses in particular!


----------



## jaketanner (Jan 2, 2023)

I just got the library...haven't really played with it, but I just tested out the reverse, and nothing works. I enabled reverse samples (defaulted to enabled for me), and same with turning it ON...LPF...not even sure what that does, but the rotary doesn't change anything...LOL. I tried VST 3 AND AAX (pro Tools)


----------



## PaulBrimstone (Jan 2, 2023)

Same problem here, everyone: most of the FX are greyed out and there are occasional issues with the individual signals cutting out. It's rather annoying, as I bought this library particularly for the reverse feature. I spoke to Support between Xmas and New Year and they suggested it sounds like missing files in the download. I was promised the devs are working on a fix—or will do when they get back from hols, hic. We shall see...and I will report any news here.

I have so many Spitfire libraries it is almost embarrassing, and I must say their quality control has always been pretty good for me until recently. However, Polaris, for instance, was full of bugs, with some patches opening with 100 percent noise setting etc. I've barely got my hearing back after that.


----------



## jaketanner (Jan 2, 2023)

PaulBrimstone said:


> Same problem here, everyone: most of the FX are greyed out and there are occasional issues with the individual signals cutting out. It's rather annoying, as I bought this library particularly for the reverse feature. I spoke to Support between Xmas and New Year and they suggested it sounds like missing files in the download. I was promised the devs are working on a fix—or will do when they get back from hols, hic. We shall see...and I will report any news here.
> 
> I have so many Spitfire libraries it is almost embarrassing, and I must say their quality control has always been pretty good for me until recently. However, Polaris, for instance, was full of bugs, with some patches opening with 100 percent noise setting etc. I've barely got my hearing back after that.


Hopefully it’s not missing files because the download was 99gigs. Lol


----------



## PaulBrimstone (Jan 2, 2023)

jaketanner said:


> Hopefully it’s not missing files because the download was 99gigs. Lol


Yep, bit of a tight squeeze!


----------



## mattnedgus (Jan 2, 2023)

Having used the library "day in day out for a year" I couldn't help but wonder if Christian Henson himself wasn't having the same problems - or perhaps he just hadn't had need of these same features:



But fingers crossed for that fix soon @PaulBrimstone !


----------



## Factory of Lights (Jan 2, 2023)

jaketanner said:


> Hopefully it’s not missing files because the download was 99gigs. Lol



I just re-downloaded all 99 gigs to see if something got fouled up on my first download.. Nope, still having the exact same bug!


----------



## jaketanner (Jan 2, 2023)

Factory of Lights said:


> I just re-downloaded all 99 gigs to see if something got fouled up on my first download.. Nope, still having the exact same bug!


Hopefully it’s a matter of missing files they can just send over. It’s not the first time that one of their libraries had missing files. Sorry you sent the time to download it again. Took me several hours


----------



## Factory of Lights (Jan 3, 2023)

Fwiw I just received this message from Spitfire Support:

_"These are currently known issue with the latest update. The reverse functionality is decoupled from the FX section, likewise the LPF. 

These issues are logged with our team and I will place this case on hold until I know more about what is included in the next update for Hammers."_

So looks like these features are just going to be unusable until they get around to fixing them in a later update...


----------



## PaulBrimstone (Jan 3, 2023)

This is not heartening news. I should note that compress and normalise are also greyed out in my version. Hurry up, update!


----------



## jaketanner (Jan 3, 2023)

I also had a chat with SF this morning...they told me the same thing...was getting logged and they are aware of the situation. Hopefully gets resolved soon...the whole reason I got Hammers was mostly for the reverse.


----------



## charlieclouser (Jan 3, 2023)

It's got to be a bug in the player plugin, not a glitch in the sample content. I'm also seeing Reverse and Normalize greyed-out, and I have not re-downloaded the entire content bank, just updated the plugin as updates are pushed. I am on plugin v1.1.12, in Logic on MacOS Mojave. I have pinged Spitfire to urge a fix.


----------



## PaulBrimstone (Jan 3, 2023)

charlieclouser said:


> It's got to be a bug in the player plugin, not a glitch in the sample content. I'm also seeing Reverse and Normalize greyed-out, and I have not re-downloaded the entire content bank, just updated the plugin as updates are pushed. I am on plugin v1.1.12, in Logic on MacOS Mojave. I have pinged Spitfire to urge a fix.


Thanks Charlie. Your voice will add a lot more clout (or should that be “more Clouse”?) Cheers


----------



## jaketanner (Jan 3, 2023)

charlieclouser said:


> It's got to be a bug in the player plugin, not a glitch in the sample content. I'm also seeing Reverse and Normalize greyed-out, and I have not re-downloaded the entire content bank, just updated the plugin as updates are pushed. I am on plugin v1.1.12, in Logic on MacOS Mojave. I have pinged Spitfire to urge a fix.


It seems that its been buggy after a recent update. According to chat. That’s what I gathered.


----------



## Factory of Lights (Jan 3, 2023)

charlieclouser said:


> It's got to be a bug in the player plugin, not a glitch in the sample content. I'm also seeing Reverse and Normalize greyed-out, and I have not re-downloaded the entire content bank, just updated the plugin as updates are pushed. I am on plugin v1.1.12, in Logic on MacOS Mojave. I have pinged Spitfire to urge a fix.





jaketanner said:


> It seems that its been buggy after a recent update. According to chat. That’s what I gathered.


Thank you Charlie! I am also on v1.1.12, in Logic on macOS Monterey on an M1 Pro, if that helps.


----------

